# مساعدة في حل اسئلة اتصالات



## صاحبة الحب (30 يوليو 2012)

مررررحبا 
في مجال تساعدو على حل اسئلة إتصالات .. ضرووووري جدا جدا ..بليييز

وهي الاسئلة في ملف pdf مشاهدة المرفق 2.pdf

ارجو المساعدة قدر الامكان


----------



## مهندسة البصرة (31 يوليو 2012)

مررررحبا 
اكيد انشالله نساعدج بس اني صارلي فترة من لخذت مثل هذي المادة فعندي اسئلة وحلول بيها تقريبا كم سؤال بالخصوص اسئلة التمييز بين الاشارات power or energy فااذا تردين ارفقهم الج واحاول ابحثلج عن بقية الاسئلة باسرع وقت ممكن ومن الله التوفيق فكليلي اذا تردين ارفقهم ام لا لان انا مااعرف حلهم بالضبط وحدة وحدة فااحاول اعطيج اقرب اسئلة لااسئلتج فانته مدام دارستها هسه فتفتهميها والله يوفقج


----------



## مهندسة البصرة (1 أغسطس 2012)

هذا حل السؤال السابع من اسئلتج كامل
Solution of question 7:

a) Pc= I[SUP]2[/SUP] R=(4.8)[SUP]2[/SUP](40)=(23.04)(40)=921.6 W
b) I[SUB]T[/SUB]=I[SUB]c[/SUB] =4.8 = 4.8 = 5.7
P[SUB]T[/SUB]=I[SUB]T[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP] R=(5.7)[SUP]2[/SUP] (40) = 32.49(40)=1295 W
c) P[SUB]SB[/SUB]= P[SUB]T[/SUB] - P[SUB]c[/SUB] =1295 - 921.6= 373.4 (186.7 W each side)


----------

